# Ice Hockey/Winter Sports



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm not sure how much interest this will generate but I love hockey, both playing and watching. Also, with the Winter Olympics coming soon, we can discuss here. It seems that the older I get, the more I enjoy hockey and the less I enjoy football. As for the Olympics, I despise the summer games but can't get enough of the winter games. Skiing is also something I enjoyed in my healthier youth so feel free to discuss.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Scratchgolf,

I switched over to speedskating a long time ago, but used to play hockey (here in Europe we call it "icehockey" as opposed to that other game played on grass with a ball). I played left defense and it was a solid base for my long and shorttrackendeavors.
Will watch the olympics and this thread with interest!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I love the Winter Olympics. Smaller scale than the summer games makes it easier to follow. Really like the hockey tournament.

I've always been an Olympic fan. Everyone gets to be nationalistic, but no one invades Poland.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Pro football is a winter sport this time of year.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I started playing hockey late (as opposed to Canadians) and my skating skills never fully developed. Not enough to play in college. My stick handling and shooting were above average though. Surgical wrist shot. I could also toss em, if called for. 

Funny story. I lived in Tennessee during the Predators inaugural season. I attended a Fan Night and they had about 5,000 people in attendance (decent draw, even for a game. Pffft, Southern Hockey). One of the events was a half ice shot to win a T-shirt. I stood in line with the intention of ripping off a center ice wrist shot that would amaze the masses. My plan was to carry the shot and hit the goal on the fly: Not out of the question, on skates. On carpet, wearing shoes? Different story altogether. I bore down hard and let it fly, sort of. The carpet went out from under me and I ended up flat on my back at center ice. It may have been the loudest cheer in the history of the arena. I can't confirm but I'm certain I didn't score.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I would be happy to discuss winter sports, but someone will have to explain to me what we mean by the term "winter." Us ignorant folks here in South Africa always hear people talk about it and we never quite understand.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Today's Olympic update............defending women's downhill gold medalist Lindsey Vonn will not be competing due to a knee injury. 

More time to hang around on Tiger's yacht.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The Winter Olympics are pretty much the only time when my Scandinavian countrymen can seriously compete internationally. I will root for Finland through and through, and Sweden too! Finland has done very well in hockey, cross-country skiing, and shooting. Not surprising, since all the Finns are taught the basics of survival techniques since childhood.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

The Finns also have a nice history in ski jumping.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

To believe there was a time in history when the ARTS competed at the Olympics:

http://www.databaseolympics.com/country/countrysport.htm?cty=FIN&sp=ART


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I have fond memories of the NHL 6-team league. Boston, Toronto, Montreal, Detroit, Chicago, New York. I only watch the occasional game now. Ain't the same with all the protection--face masks, helmets, bigger pads. Re size of pads, it's tough getting one by a goalie nowadays. Too often, only a fluke deflection scores.

Re Olympics, hockey has a lot of NHL faces. I enjoy most of the other sports, though. Looking forward to Sochi, and seeing how Putin handles sh_t-disturbers. Protests are a big part of Olympics history.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> I have fond memories of the NHL 6-team league. Boston, Toronto, Montreal, Detroit, Chicago, New York. I only watch the occasional game now. Ain't the same with all the protection--face masks, helmets, bigger pads. Re size of pads, it's tough getting one by a goalie nowadays. Too often, only a fluke deflection scores.
> 
> Re Olympics, hockey has a lot of NHL faces. I enjoy most of the other sports, though. Looking forward to Sochi, and seeing how Putin handles sh_t-disturbers. Protests are a big part of Olympics history.


If you remember the 6 team NHL.........Let's just say you don't like kids on your lawn :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

scratchgolf said:


> If you remember the 6 team NHL.........Let's just say you don't like kids on your lawn :lol:


Cutting or watering is okay.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Hockey Protection*



Vaneyes said:


> Ain't the same with all the protection--face masks, helmets, bigger pads.


My son played goalie on his university's club team. Since my son was getting peppered, I liked the protection.

Even with the extra protection, he still received some nasty injuries. Like the time he took a slap shot in his face mask and it caved in the mask enough to give him a bloody nose.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Clint Benedict, Montreal Maroons (1930)

View attachment 32116


Jacques Plante, Montreal Canadiens (1959)

View attachment 32117


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Snowstorm Game*

I loved the outdoor January 1st snowstorm game between Toronto and Detroit.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I like watching people fall over, that is the full extent of my interest in (winter) sports. Investing time into watching the games is therefore always a gamble.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> I loved the outdoor January 1st snowstorm game between Toronto and Detroit.


I love watching the outdoor games on TV but those nosebleed seats in the Big House must have been terrible. You'd need binoculars to identify players.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I love figure skating, and can hardly wait to find out who will go to Sochi from Canada, U.S, Russia


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

sabrina said:


> I love figure skating, and can hardly wait to find out who will go to Sochi from Canada, U.S, Russia


I love Le Biftheque on Richmond


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

scratchgolf said:


> I love watching the outdoor games on TV but those nosebleed seats in the Big House must have been terrible. You'd need binoculars to identify players.


At the defunct Seattle Kingdome during March Madness, fully obstructed seats were sold and bought.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> At the defunct Seattle Kingdome during March Madness, fully obstructed seats were sold and bought.


I went to a Phillies v Expos game in Montreal and sat behind a concrete pillar. Then saw the Yanks in Toronto and couldn't see anything behind 3rd base, thanks to the Skyboxes.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice little scrap between the Flames and Canucks last night. Reminds me of the old days.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Today's Winter Olympic update: Noted alpine skiing powerhouse Thailand will be represented in Sochi by none other than violinist and British citizen Vanessa Mae:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/news/violinist-vanessa-mae-ski-sochi-olympics-thailand


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> Today's Winter Olympic update: Noted alpine skiing powerhouse Thailand will be represented in Sochi by none other than violinist and British citizen Vanessa Mae:
> 
> http://www.nbcolympics.com/news/violinist-vanessa-mae-ski-sochi-olympics-thailand


I thought you were joking until I read the article. Very cool, but I don't see gold in her future. This type of nationality cross-over reminds me of Mike Piazza playing for Team Italy in the WBC.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I am puzzled that curling is actually something people enjoy watching.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Gilberto said:


> I am puzzled that curling is actually something people enjoy watching.


I have to admit to getting sucked into curling that last couple of Olympics. There's just something about it.

Of course, once every four years is plenty of curling viewing for me.

However, it does look like a lot of fun to play.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Gilberto said:


> I am puzzled that curling is actually something people enjoy watching.


it's hilarious seeing them sweat brushing around the stone!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

scratchgolf said:


> This type of nationality cross-over reminds me of Mike Piazza playing for Team Italy in the WBC.


Articles said that she travels under a Thai passport.

Many associations take the "whose passport do you hold?" question very seriously. Notoriously, Ulf Samuelsson (a long while ago) was denied a spot with the Swedish National Hockey Team because he traveled under an American passport.

My memory was that the "Claim Heritage" rule for competition was at its most plastic in Tennis' Davis Cup matches. If our friend *jhar26* could stop by, he certainly could speak with more authority on this issue that I can.

These days, for the purpose of Olympic competition, there is now a "semi-unified" standard for competition. In the case of Vanessa-Mae, she would have had to receive permission from Great Britain- which I guess they had no problem at all doing.

In the case of athletes that relocate, even, the home country has the right to put the kibosh on their participation as an national representative of another country- for years and years (something like 6-8, even). China applies the maximal standard routinely in cases of Table Tennis competitors who emigrate.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

I really enjoy watching hockey during the winter. The Utah Grizzlies are my local team, and I'm also a Chicago Blackhawks aficionado. It's also fun to watch NBA games during the winter.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

why? i had season tickets for mario lemieux rookie year. Love hockey and THE 5 TIME STANLEY CUP CHAMPS PITTSBURGH PENGUINS( now i have to play a video)


----------

